# Learning Greek



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

When we move to Cyprus in the Autumn, I'd like to try to learn Greek. In preparation, I've downloaded 'The Greek Alphabet - 24 letters in 24 hours', which includes advice on Cypriot pronounciation. It's taken me a LOT longer than 24 hours, but I'd now like to practice reading Greek and the only thing I have is my Cyprus mobile instruction booklet! What I think I need is something like a Greek equivalent of the 'Janet & John' books. Does anyone have any ideas? Or any other suggestions as to what I could try? Thanks!


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Learn Greek*

I did a Google search and came up with many free on-line websites - here are a couple of examples:

Learn Greek online - Free Greek lessons - Speak Greek

BBC - Learn Greek with free online lessons

I also bought various phrase books and an English/Greek dictionary. 

I have also completed several modules from http://www.kypros.org/LearnGreek/ which is a good way of learning to read and write and covers the grammar.

In Paphos it is possible to attend weekly classes - not sure about other areas in Cyprus.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

The EU used to sponsor courses. You need to speak to the education ministry when you are ready and they should be able to give you the details.

If they promise to contact you then you will need to chase them. We are still waiting for our second year. Every year they promise then forget, then tell us that it's too late for that particular year.


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> I did a Google search and came up with many free on-line websites - here are a couple of examples:
> 
> Learn Greek online - Free Greek lessons - Speak Greek
> 
> ...


These are all ideal - thank you! I've bookmarked the first two and am in the process of registering for the third. I didn't think of looking at Greek courses on-line as I was worried about Greek vs Cypriot pronounciation, but I'm hoping that there are only a few letters I need to worry about.


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for that, and thanks for the warning, too!


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi

I moved to Paphos in May last year, and started Greek lessons in September. This is private (as opposed to state) tuition. Costs €5 per lesson, one and a half hours once a week. The lessons are very friendly and easy-going and the tutor Dimitri also includes local dialect and expressions where appropriate. Highly recommended (if you're in Paphos of course). 

Ian


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Ian. I'm actually going to be living in Pissouri, so hopefully I will find someone similar there. 5 euros sounds remarkably cheap!


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

also have a look at memrise

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Stretford_Ender said:


> Hi
> 
> I moved to Paphos in May last year, and started Greek lessons in September. This is private (as opposed to state) tuition. Costs €5 per lesson, one and a half hours once a week. The lessons are very friendly and easy-going and the tutor Dimitri also includes local dialect and expressions where appropriate. Highly recommended (if you're in Paphos of course).
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian, 
could you send me a PM with the details of the course in Paphos you go to.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for that. Looks like there's loads of other things to learn there, too, which I'll have a look at some time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Kaymd said:


> Thanks Ian. I'm actually going to be living in Pissouri, so hopefully I will find someone similar there. 5 euros sounds remarkably cheap!


Welcome, always nice with new inhabitants in our wonderful Pissouri

Anders


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you, Anders! We're planning to move in September/October this year, but we're visiting for nearly 3 months in just two weeks - we can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Kaymd said:


> Thank you, Anders! We're planning to move in September/October this year, but we're visiting for nearly 3 months in just two weeks - we can't wait!


Tell when you are here, we can do something

Anders


----------



## Lucia83 (Oct 20, 2012)

*Greek Language*



Kaymd said:


> When we move to Cyprus in the Autumn, I'd like to try to learn Greek. In preparation, I've downloaded 'The Greek Alphabet - 24 letters in 24 hours', which includes advice on Cypriot pronounciation. It's taken me a LOT longer than 24 hours, but I'd now like to practice reading Greek and the only thing I have is my Cyprus mobile instruction booklet! What I think I need is something like a Greek equivalent of the 'Janet & John' books. Does anyone have any ideas? Or any other suggestions as to what I could try? Thanks!



Hi there,
I wouldn't personally waste time with the free EU lessons. You can enroll only in September (I think) and you will be in a group of another 10-15 people, so the progress will be extremely slow. 
I started with Rosetta Stone at home, I learned the alphabet a have basic vocabulary base. After that I started taking private lessons, twice a week for an hour, I pay 12eur, but you can get it cheaper. I made a lot more progress and its important to have the grammar explained by native Greek speaker. Best way is to post a free classified ad online and let the teachers come to you with prices. Some charge ridiculous 25eur/hour! You'll have to drive to the class, or the teacher can come to your place but that's more expensive.

Good luck with your study!


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Lucia, that's what I hope to do when we move here in September. I have ME so would not be able to cope with an hour and a half public lesson, but I wasn't sure how to go about finding a private teacher. Any suggestion as to what website to post an ad on?


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Have pm'd you with a suggestion, hope its of help

Racheal


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Kaymd said:


> Any suggestion as to what website to post an ad on?


Try Bazaraki


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

where why how paphos

may be of use to you too.

Pete


----------



## Cazsmile (Mar 21, 2015)

Can you send me the details of the course in Paphos please? Kind regards


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Cazsmile said:


> Can you send me the details of the course in Paphos please? Kind regards


Καλημέρα! Πως είσαι;

I have been taking Greek lessons in Paphos since late Jan this year. The course is for 1 evening per week lasting 90 mins. The same class is held on a Monday, Thursday and Friday so you can attend whichever evening is most suitable or re-attend the same lesson if you feel that you need to. The cost for Term 1 (26 Jan - 13 Jun) was €80 and Term 2 (15 Jun - 31 Jul) is €40. There are around 10 people in the class I attend (Thu evenings), but this can vary slightly as individuals from the Monday or Friday class may also attend occasionally.

You will learn the same Greek which all Cypriots are taught in school, but you will also be taught Cypriot dialect (for example, Cypriots pronounce the Greek 'k' as 'g', 'y' as 'gh' and 't' as 'd'). This will certainly be of benefit for listening to Cypriots speak.

The classes are held in No 1 Kimonos St (from the courthouse, proceed to Penelope's Palace. Turn right after Pizza Hut and it's the first street on the left.

Call the teacher (a Canadian Cypriot) - Demetris (00357) 99347502


----------



## umglul (Dec 21, 2014)

Stretford_Ender said:


> Hi
> 
> I moved to Paphos in May last year, and started Greek lessons in September. This is private (as opposed to state) tuition. Costs €5 per lesson, one and a half hours once a week. The lessons are very friendly and easy-going and the tutor Dimitri also includes local dialect and expressions where appropriate. Highly recommended (if you're in Paphos of course).
> 
> Ian


I would love his details, if don't mind, please send it to me.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

The contact details are shown in David & Letitia's post above


----------

